# Preperation for teaching or writing about History



## Brother John (Dec 31, 2009)

I really love History and I am mulling over the thought of one day attempting to produce something in the area. I am not sure if it would be a History curriculum, History documentaries, historically accurate films, historical novels, an amateur history buff... or something else to do with history. Can the PBers who work in this field (or are history buffs, etc) advise me on what type of preparations are needed? Will a formal degree be needed or just a self directed education? Thanks


----------



## Wayne (Dec 31, 2009)

What is your current occupation? Are there skill sets that would cross over? Do you have particular areas of interest in history right now?

Obviously you have a family and employment responsibilities, so everything would have to work around that. Given your location, you might start by researching some of the places where the family could go on outings for tours and such. 

Too, I'd suggest reading widely until you refine your interest and then begin to read more deeply in that subject area. It is said that it takes 10,000 hours of study to become a true expert in field.

Along the way, as you become more familiar with your chosen subject, you will begin to develop questions and later, theories and positions about some of those questions. 

Along about that time, you can consider writing articles or, if you have the skills, producing film or other media to explain your views.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 1, 2010)

I think Wayne covered it...excellent advice, sir!


----------



## Curt (Jan 1, 2010)

I would recommend a degree, preferably a master's in History. This is not necessarily for the content, but for the process. Research techniques, historiography, professorial quirks all help in the true understanding of history. From there, massive reading becomes more meaningful.

Disclaimer: I do have an MA in History.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Jan 1, 2010)

Wayne is right but one thing that distinguishes professional historians from amateurs (as I am learning myself) is attention to the theory and practice of history. One place to begin is Richard Muller and James Bradley, Church History: An Introduction to Research, Reference Works and Methods (Grand Rapids: Eerdmans, 1995). There are many other good introductions to historiography. I like _Houses of History_ as a good survey of various modern historical approaches.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 1, 2010)

Curt said:


> I would recommend a degree, preferably a master's in History. This is not necessarily for the content, but for the process. Research techniques, historiography, professorial quirks all help in the true understanding of history. From there, massive reading becomes more meaningful.
> 
> Disclaimer: I do have an MA in History.



In my younger days, I almost went this route. Went to seminary instead.


----------



## Curt (Jan 1, 2010)

Ivan said:


> Curt said:
> 
> 
> > I would recommend a degree, preferably a master's in History. This is not necessarily for the content, but for the process. Research techniques, historiography, professorial quirks all help in the true understanding of history. From there, massive reading becomes more meaningful.
> ...



It was not my original intent, but I ended up doing both.


----------



## Susanna (Jan 31, 2010)

If you were to write a book or want to publish a curriculum wouldn't you think that having a credential would add weight to your work's publishability?


----------



## Andres (Jan 31, 2010)

Susanna said:


> If you were to write a book or want to publish a curriculum wouldn't you think that having a credential would add weight to your work's publishability?


 
Nah, that's what celebrity endorsement are for!


----------

